

Rejected By Apple? Sell Your iPhone App Yourself, Profit  - brm
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/9/rejected-by-apple-sell-your-iphone-app-yourself-profit-aapl-

======
zain
The Ad-hoc model requires considerable effort for the purchaser and especially
the developer. The dev has to enter in the device UID for every single person
who wants to use the app. This doesn't scale to _anywhere near_ the millions
of users Tap Tap has.

~~~
tlrobinson
Surely you could automate the process. Have the user pay, enter their UID in a
web form, and automatically build the app and send it to them?

Hell, you could probably build your own AppStore that 3rd party devs could
sell their own apps through, though I'm sure Apple would squash that very
quickly...

~~~
zain
It isn't about building the app; its about logging into their portal and
entering their UID in. After 100 UIDs are entered, you have to create a new
identifier and rebuild the app to get around the 100-device limit.

If you really want to run unauthorized apps, you can just jailbreak.

------
zandorg
How about a legitimate iPhone App with a secret (hidden from Apple) backdoor
which allows running of other apps?

~~~
hellfishburnsy
that app will be banned too then. Maybe if someone can hack Safari...

~~~
tesseract
If you're going to that extreme, just jailbreak your iPhone already.

------
trezor
For as long as it works, this is actually a rather nice _hack_ of the Apple
ad-hoc developers distribution model.

I guess we'll see soon enough if that Apple remote kill feature is real or
not.

